# For those that feed frozen raw, interesting email I received



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

regarding how Primal Pet foods use a pressurized process to remove pathogens. I find this interesting and thought I would copy for you all.

Food Safety Steps
Primal Pet Foods will be implementing High-Pressure Processing for use on all Primal Pet Foods Raw Frozen Formulas, Mixes, Grinds, and Raw Meaty Bones. High-Pressure Processing is a unique, non-thermal process that kills pathogenic bacteria through high-pressure, water-based technology. High-Pressure Processing is a USDA-approved, 100% natural process, and is allowed for use on organic and natural products.

The origin of High-Pressure Processing began over a century ago, when scientists started investigating the fact that harmful bacteria found at sea level were not able to survive at deep sea levels (under high water pressures). Within the last decade, advancements in technology have allowed for the duplication of this technology for use on natural and organic foods to kill harmful bacteria while preserving taste, enzymes, and overall nutritional integrity.

How HPP Works
Essentially, this technology "puts the squeeze" on food pathogens without cooking out vital nutrients or changing the fresh characteristics of food. During High-Pressure Processing, pressure is uniformly applied around and throughout the food product. High-Pressure Processing can be conducted at refrigerated or even frozen temperatures, which means the temperature starts low and stays low - High-Pressure Processing does not cause the heat degradation that happens during cooking.

Prior to entering the vessel, all products are between 0-38 degrees F. Once the product is inside, the vessel fills with water at 36-40 degrees F. When the vessel is pressurized, the water temperature never exceeds 70 degrees F. The product temperature never increases more than 2-3 degrees F. The product is held in the vessel for two to three minutes at pressures up to 72K psi. When the pressure and water are evacuated from the vessel, product temperature is virtually the same as when it entered the vessel. Because of this, HPP is a non-thermal process that is beneficial for heat-sensitive products, like meats, fruits, and vegetables.
We truly appreciate your continued support of our brand. If you have any questions regarding our products and/or our HPP process, please visit our website FAQs regarding HPP or contact us directly at (866) 566-4652.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I've seen this before--its very interesting! From what I understand this is the process Nature's Variety started using after they had a few recalls due to salmonella and it seems to be effective. 

I picked up a few bags of the Primal Frozen just to change up protein sources for my crew and add some variety, got the Pheasant, Rabbit and Quail. Will hafta let you know what my guys think! They are all pigs like Asia tho so...they'll like it.


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

OMG. Mine love the pheasant and quail. Also tried the chicken and they were only luke warm to that. (figures since it's less expensive). Haven't tried the rabbit. Let me know what they think. BTW, someone at Petsmart asked me if Asia was a Japanese Chin Her coat is coming in so thick that, with the underbite, she sort of looks like one.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

tricializ said:


> OMG. Mine love the pheasant and quail. Also tried the chicken and they were only luke warm to that. (figures since it's less expensive). Haven't tried the rabbit. Let me know what they think. BTW, someone at Petsmart asked me if Asia was a Japanese Chin Her coat is coming in so thick that, with the underbite, she sort of looks like one.


lol we used to call her our little chin puppy...w/ the markings and all she sort of does...but cuter! and chins ears dont stand. Is her bite still pretty bad? 

We will see what they think of it -- mine eat everything tho so...they probably aren't an accurate gauge of how good anything is lol.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I have a bag of the primal lamb in my freezer. So easy to just thaw and feed when I'm busy. 

Thanks for the article Tricia! Sounds like that is a good way to process raw foods. I see only good things evolving from that.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

LOL so everyone liked the Pheasant but Oakley. She turned her nose up at it and walked away. Everyone was more than happy to finish off her plate. Ha. I wish she wasn't so picky. Oh well she will be hungry tomorrow morning when they get a chunk of lamb and she hates that too...*eyeroll*.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks for posting this!! Ive never tried Primal and our local feed store carries it. Im almost out of the ZP (I have to order it) so I'll give the Primal a try


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Kristy make sure you find the formulas w/ higher meat content as some can have pretty high veggie content. Its definitely nice to have the premades in a pinch.


----------

